# The UK Drives Our Refugees Around In A Stretch Limo! So There!



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

*Never let it ever be said that Great Britain does not look after it's Refugees 
(Oh! O.K. it's economic migrants)! We have loads of instances similar to the below.
We are doing our bit to help with this crisis. So there! layful:*

*Asylum lunacy UK: £3,000 stretch limo rides for refugees make your blood boil? 
That's not the half of it!*



*Farcical taxpayer-funded journey from London to Manchester cost £3,000*
*Is just the latest example of a system that treats money with contempt*
*Here, the Mail highlights ten of the most bewildering cases of all *
*
**Yesterday, the Mail reported how a stretch limo was hired to ferry seven asylum-seekers from a village near Heathrow to their new homes in Manchester.*
*The farcical journey - which cost £3,000 - is typical of a border system that treats taxpayers’ money with contempt and makes decisions that are an affront to commonsense. Here, we highlight ten of the most bewildering - and infuriating - cases.*
*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-blood-boil-s-not-half-it.html#ixzz3ogDJNq66 


Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

*


----------



## Shirley (Oct 15, 2015)

Kind of boggles the mind, doesn't it?


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Kind of boggles the mind, doesn't it?



Yes Shirley, it certainly does.
Any of our recent Governments could't arrange a Booze Up in a Brewery !

I despair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really  do!!!

And there is more...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3274935/Private-jets-deport-asylum-seekers.html


----------



## Shirley (Oct 15, 2015)

Boozer, I have to ask; Does your country have a socialist government?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd like to see a fact check run over this story before I start boiling my blood.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Prime Minister Cameron is a Conservative Shirley.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Boozer, I have to ask; Does your country have a socialist government?



Shirley.
It is 2.22am here in the UK and you caught me just as I was going to bed.

But no, we have a Conservative Government here under David Cameron.

Good night to you and all.

KennyXX


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I'd like to see a fact check run over this story before I start boiling my blood.



True Warrigal, but the story was in most Newspapers, including the Daily Express...

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/611888/Longford-migrants-refugees-housed-Home-Office


Migrants transported in luxury STRETCH LIMO as English village overwhelmed by influx
A HISTORIC village has been swamped by asylum seekers in a graphic symbol of the country’s immigration crisis.Longford, near Heathrow, has been turned into a holding area for scores who are transported in daily where they are being housed under a Home Office contract.
In one case, a stretch limousine costing £3,000 was used to ferry migrants out of the area. Elderly residents in the village which dates back to the 14th century say they are being “overwhelmed” by large numbers of people housed in groups of up to 10.
Many of the arrivals claim to be from the “Jungle” camp in Calais. They are staying at the Heathrow Lodge hotel, owned by multi-millionaire Surinder Arora, while their claims for asylum are being assessed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-34527534

Asylum seekers and economic migrants are not the same. UKIP loves to mix the terms.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2015)

> *In one case*, a stretch limousine costing £3,000 was used to ferry migrants out of the area.



 In *one* case? Really? Why did this happen? Did the bus break down? Did it even happen?

 Colour me sceptical.

  OK Ameriscot's link clarifies the claim. Serco ordered the limo and won't do it again. It was not at the taxpayers' expense. Pity the story didn't talk about the usual method of transporting asylum seekers. I would expect a bus or a mini bus. That's what I would charter if I was responsible for transport.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-34527534
> 
> Asylum seekers and economic migrants are not the same. UKIP loves to mix the terms.



Thank you Ameriscot for clarifying exactly how the situation came about.
BUT.
Essentially the story WAS true, and a stretch Limo WAS used to take the economic migrants/refugees wherever they were going to stay while we organise housing, schooling, health care and benefits for them.
No worries that our ingenious population have difficulty obtain that lot as well, and will likely have to go to the back of the queue !!! 

As for UKIP.

We need them to help get us OUT of the EU so we can take control of our borders.
End of.
So there!layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2015)

So there? Second childhood? :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 16, 2015)

You furriners are a hoot!  I love your inside squabbles...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Thank you Ameriscot for clarifying exactly how the situation came about.
> BUT.
> Essentially the story WAS true, and a stretch Limo WAS used to take the *economic migrants/refugees *wherever they were going to stay while we organise housing, schooling, health care and benefits for them.
> No worries that our ingenious population have difficulty obtain that lot as well, and will likely have to go to the back of the queue !!!
> ...



Stop mixing this terms. UKIP does this all the time.  Refugees and economic migrants are not the same.  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...a-refugee-a-migrant-and-an-asylum-seeker.html

Stop quoting rags like the Mail and Express.  It would leave one to believe this happens all the time.  It happened once.  They blow everything out of proportion.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Shirley.
> It is 2.22am here in the UK and you caught me just as I was going to bed.
> 
> But no, we have a Conservative Government here under David Cameron.
> ...




Well...... so much for THAT theory.... hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well...... so much for THAT theory.... hahahahahahaha



Cameron is most definitely not a socialist!  He wants to privatise everything.  As for the poor, he screws them left and right.

Scotland should have voted for independence to get away from this dictator.  Lots of No voters have regretted their vote.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cameron is most definitely not a socialist!  He wants to privatise everything.  As for the poor, he screws them left and right.
> 
> Scotland should have voted for independence to get away from this dictator.  Lots of No voters have regretted their vote.



I know that.....  Just snickering at the original question.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

Annie, isn't UKIP racist ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I know that.....  Just snickering at the original question.



Me too!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, isn't UKIP racist ?



Yes, even though its leader is married to a German.  He wants to leave the EU so Europeans lose the right to emigrate to the UK.  He wants NO immigration.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol....-No-blacks.-No-Irish-is-now-Ukip-policy.html


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> So there? Second childhood? :grin:



Yes Warrigal, you have got me spot on.
I never really did grow up, and plus me being a Scouser can make me be a bit of  big soft kid at times.
So there !!!:grin:


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You furriners are a hoot!  I love your inside squabbles...




Nnnnaaahhh Ralphy.1
We are not squabbling at all, as we are all good friends here.
But even friends can be wrong!
I am just trying to put Ameriscot and a few others right on this immigration lark.:grin:

End of!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, even though its leader is married to a German.  He wants to leave the EU so Europeans lose the right to emigrate to the UK.  He wants NO immigration.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol....-No-blacks.-No-Irish-is-now-Ukip-policy.html




Wrong! Wrong! Wrong! 
My hero Nigel Farage is often Misquoted like that! 

*Nigel Farage responds.*

*Asked about his comments on LBC, he said: “What I said is this: that if a British employer in small business wants to employ a British person over somebody from Poland they should be able to do that without fear that they contravene discrimination laws. That’s all I have said." *:grin:


PS I am listening to Jeremy Vine on Radio 2 now.
And soon he is going to be talking to and about the SNP.
YUCK!!!:grin:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Wrong! Wrong! Wrong!
> My hero Nigel Farage is often Misquoted like that!
> 
> *Nigel Farage responds.*
> ...



I've heard Nigel speak many times.  And he is a racist.  And an idiot. Yuck.

I voted SNP last election.  My hero is Nicola!  Next time there is a referendum Scotland will divorce the rest of the UK.  Bye!


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've heard Nigel speak many times.  And he is a racist.  And an idiot. Yuck.
> 
> I voted SNP last election.  *My hero is Nicola!  Next time there is a referendum Scotland will divorce the rest of the UK.  Bye!*



What Nicola Surgeon your HERO?

God, I could go on a rant about her and all, but I have to watch my blood pressure!!!

Good on them wiping out Labour in Scotland though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> What Nicola Surgeon your HERO?
> 
> God, I could go on a rant about her and all, but I have to watch my blood pressure!!!
> 
> Good on them wiping out Labour in Scotland though.



Aye, Nicola is my hero.  Although I'm a member of the Labour party they've gone seriously downhill.  I felt a bit like a traitor voting SNP and will not quit the Labour Party, but they need to do some serious work.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes Warrigal, you have got me spot on.
> I never really did grow up, and plus me being a Scouser can make me be a bit of  big soft kid at times.
> So there !!!:grin:



I still retain my inner child too so, yah boo sucks to you (to quote Nigel Molesworth )

I'm actually watching Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets right now.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

Annie I accessed that link you left,  eek! Why doesn't any of it fall under hate speech? It would here, I think.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie I accessed that link you left,  eek! Why doesn't any of it fall under hate speech? It would here, I think.



Good question.  UKIP got 4 million votes in the last election.  One of my reasons for wanting a divorce from the rest of the UK is because I think they will leave the EU.  But Scotland could be a member on their own if independent.  And Scotland would welcome immigrants and refugees.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Good question.  UKIP got 4 million votes in the last election.  One of my reasons for wanting a divorce from the rest of the UK is because I think they will leave the EU.
> But Scotland could be a member on their own if independent.  And Scotland would welcome immigrants and refugees.


Yes and in that event, good luck with that policy.
You will need it!

At least in that event, England not having to subsidise Scotland will save us a lot of money.
And you are welcome to the immigrants.
Hopefully, over years they may even learn to speak Englishlayful: !!!


___________

Since the mid-Nineties I have been convinced that England and Scotland would benefit from a divorce, or at least from a trial separation. 
Many Scots don’t much like the English and appear ungrateful for everything that England does for them in showering them with money.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...Itll-save-rest-fortune-says-SIMON-HEFFER.html


Why the Scots MUST vote for independence! It'll save the rest of us a fortune, says a very provocative SIMON HEFFER


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes and in that event, good luck with that policy.
> You will need it!
> 
> At least in that event, England not having to subsidise Scotland will save us a lot of money.
> ...




Total fairy tales!!!

I guess that's why all 3 party leaders rushed up here begging for us to stay the day before the vote.  They were desperate that we would leave and take our oil and dump Trident on them.   

And there is no need to shout.  If you are going to continue shouting and posting crap from the Mail I'll just have to put you on ignore. layful:  Try quoting a newspaper that isn't only good for lining a litter bin.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

Ok!  Let's choose up sides.  I have Annie all the way, anyone want the boozer?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok!  Let's choose up sides.  I have Annie all the way, anyone want the boozer?



Thanks Jim, dear!


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2015)

Annie, you know where I stand. layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Total fairy tales!!!
> 
> I guess that's why all 3 party leaders rushed up here begging for us to stay the day before the vote.  They were desperate that we would leave and take our oil and dump Trident on them.
> 
> And there is no need to shout.  If you are going to continue shouting and posting crap from the Mail I'll just have to put you on ignore. layful:  Try quoting a newspaper that isn't only good for lining a litter bin.



Ameriscot.
I wasn't meaning to shout there at all, though I can see how you thought that. I was just trying to highlight something, not 'shout'.
I really do hope that you do not put me on ignore, but depending on what the issue is then I will of course use The Daily Mail, 
or indeed any other newspaper to express the point I am trying to make. As far as I am concerned The Daily Mail does not print crap, and I agree  with most that is in it.
Indeed I buy it every day.layful:

Just because I think that Surgeon talks crap means of course that you and I don't see eye to eye in respect of immigration and newspapers.
We are just begging to differ, and I wouldn't dream of putting you on ignore because of that.

I mean, I haven't been horrible or nasty to you now, have I?

You are wrong and I am right over certain issues.

That's all! layful:

PS I took down what looked like 'shouting'.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ok!  Let's choose up sides.  I have Annie all the way, anyone want the boozer?



Yes Jim.
I need a flipping drink!


----------

